# Beware Of The New Postcard Computer Virus



## fredmh (May 2, 2006)

By Deanna Fené
First Coast News

JACKSONVILLE, FL -- It looks nice and friendly, but don't click on it. A new computer virus is disguised as an email from a family member.

There are all sorts of viruses to watch out for on the internet. One of the latest is known as "the postcard virus." It reads, "You have just received a virtual postcard from a family member!" It then states, "you can pick up your postcard by clicking on the web address." Stop there!

One of the first clues something is wrong is it's from an unknown sender. Dan Blanchard is a computer technician. "It doesn't indicate the family member, doesn't give a user name, doesn't give any indication of who it might be from," he says.

A second clue - the links don't match. Blanchard says, "See if the address given, matches the other one in the email - and in this case it does not. If you click on it, which you probably wouldn't want to do, but if you do, it will bring up (an install program)."


Article


----------



## POADB (Jul 28, 2004)

Spam and Junk mail... gotta hate them.


----------

